# Elara - Figured Out (From an agent)



## gnorth16 (Jul 12, 2013)

All units smaller than the 1BR Grand do not have a washer and dryer.

Anything plus means a higher level.

1BR Junior suite has a sitting room with a kitchenette vs. 1BR Grand has a full kitchen and full living room with a W/D.  Both have a Jacuzzi tub.

All 2BR, 3BR and 4BR units have the drop down projection TV.  

The sq feet should be posted on the site in the next few weeks.  It is apparently an IT problem.

Some options have two rows since the choice of two queens or one king is still available.


----------



## presley (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## valadezm (Jul 12, 2013)

Does the 1BR Junior Suite have a sofa beD?


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 13, 2013)

valadezm said:


> Does the 1BR Junior Suite have a sofa beD?



Yet it does, however it says "sleeps 3 comfortably" and does not come up on the hilton website if I enter 4 adults.   

"Junior Suites provide additional space and luxurious amenities themed with classic Hollywood icons and unforgettable floor-to-ceiling Las Vegas Strip views. Junior Suites have a king-sized bed in the master bedroom and a separate living area. The living area includes a nicely furnished kitchenette. The living area also includes a seating area with a leather sofa bed, chair and a 42-inch LCD HDTV. A luxurious master bathroom includes a jetted bathtub and shower, and a 15-inch LCD TV. With the press of a button, raise or lower the full floor-to-ceiling glass window curtains in the living area or the master bedroom. Other room amenities include desk and workspace, laptop-size in-room safe, iron/ironing board. 544 sq ft. Comfortably sleeps 3 guests."


----------



## Janann (Jul 13, 2013)

Gnorth, thank you for posting!


----------



## valadezm (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## GregT (Jul 14, 2013)

Good info, thank you -- have I mentioned yet today that TUG rocks?

And that Hilton rocks?

Best,

Greg


----------

